# Your favorite alcoholic mixed drink ?



## IKE (Dec 29, 2016)

First and foremost I'm a scotch kinda guy (sometimes with a dash of water and sometimes neat) with the occasional gin & tonic thrown in during the hot summer months but for the past few days I've developed a craving for a drink that I haven't enjoyed in years.......a bloody mary.

Your favorite adult mixed drink ?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 29, 2016)

A nice Manhattan or two!

A Bloody Mary is nice now and then.  If you are having a few shrimp for New Year's Eve try a Shrimp Wreck Mary, a bloody Mary heavy on the horseradish, a little Worcestershire sauce and a couple of big fat shrimp on the rim of the glass for a garnish!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 29, 2016)

Like you Ike, I like Scotch neat or with a small drop of water.  I also like Gin & tonic or a Kir (white wine & cassis).  I don't really care for any other spirits.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 29, 2016)

*Rarely drink, but I do favor the occasional rum and coke.  Sometimes a splash of vodka in a glass of lemonade*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 29, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> Like you Ike, I like Scotch neat or with a small drop of water.  I also like Gin & tonic or a Kir (white wine & cassis).  I don't really care for any other spirits.



What brand of Scotch is favored by the folks in Scotland?


----------



## nvtribefan (Dec 29, 2016)

Dark 'n Stormy.  (With Gosling's, of course.)


----------



## Temperance (Dec 29, 2016)

Always enjoy Tanqueray & Tonic, Grey Goose & Soda with lime, and a spicy Bloody Mary.  Really can't pick a favorite.  Think each depends on my mood.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 29, 2016)

I mostly just drink wine but there are several mixed drinks that I occasionally enjoy. In the summer, Gin & Tonic or a Mojito. For brunch a Ramos Gin Fizz. Around the holidays a Martini or Tom & Jerry. I haven't had a Brandy Alexander in years, but used to love those. Remember Side Cars? I haven't heard of that drink in years. Campari and Soda (2 parts Campari to 1 part seltzer over crushed ice) is one I often enjoy.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 29, 2016)

A Blue Hawaiian or Pina Colada cocktail, both made with rum.  Also like a Raspberry Margarita made with tequila. And Disaronno just over ice.


----------



## Robusta (Dec 29, 2016)

When I drink which is seldom and even more seldom the hard stuff,it has to be Old Grandad Bourbon, usually neat, and if mixed it will be with Coke.

I am not a craft beer guy,my beer of choice is Labatts Blue Lager.


----------



## Robusta (Dec 29, 2016)

When I drink which is seldom and even more seldom the hard stuff,it has to be Old Grandad Bourbon, usually neat, and if mixed it will be with Coke.

I am not a craft beer guy,my beer of choice is Labatts Blue Lager.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 29, 2016)

First choice: Grapefruit Juice and Vodka  (Fancy name: a greyhound.  Who knew?)
Second choice:  Gin and Tonic


----------



## jujube (Dec 29, 2016)

Top shelf margarita on the rocks with salt.  Tequila is about the only thing I can drink any more without getting sick.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 29, 2016)

Temperance said:


> Always enjoy Tanqueray & Tonic, Grey Goose & Soda with lime, and a spicy Bloody Mary.  Really can't pick a favorite.  Think each depends on my mood.



Change the Tanqueray to Beefeater and I'm with you on all three!

 I once had a Bombay Sapphire gin & tonic with crushed fresh _basil_ in a restaurant. It was pretty good. 

(actually, I'm not that savvy; if you gave me Tanquery and told me it was Beefeater I doubt I could tell the difference when mixed, lol!)


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 29, 2016)

Scotch on the rocks, or Southern Comfort on the rocks.


----------



## HazyDavey (Dec 29, 2016)

I was also a scotch drinker for many moons, then I made the jump over to Jack Daniels 'straight up' with a bottled beer.


----------



## IKE (Dec 31, 2016)

IKE said:


> For the past few days I've developed a craving for a drink that I haven't enjoyed in years.......a Bloody Mary.



Well I decide to satisfy the craving so I picked up what I needed today and I'm having my first one as I peck this.....absolutely delicious !

:cheers1: everyone and Happy New Year !!


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 31, 2016)

If Ohio State Buckeyes continue to play as poorly as the did in the first half, I'll be hitting the hemlock.  Neat.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2016)

Haven't had a mixed drink in years or any hard alcohol, but back in the day I used to like to make a blender full of Pina Coladas if we had company, with pineapple juice, Coco Lopez and Meyer's Dark Rum, guess that was my favorite most tasty mixed drink.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 31, 2016)

Before I retired from drinking my favorite was either margarita's or Black Russians. However, I mainly drank vodka on the rocks which is why I am now retired from drinking :untroubled:


----------



## kaufen (Jan 17, 2017)

My  favorite right now is 1/3 Wild Turkey 101, 1/3 Red Bull, and 1/3 7up.  Sounds gross, but it is actually not bad. Plus it will mess you up  pretty good. 

Also if you like the Capt and Coke, try Sailor Jerry and Cherry Pepsi. It is pretty much the same thing, but so much better.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 17, 2017)

Very seldom indulge, but when I do, I enjoy a Bloody Mary. PS: Does wine count? I like wine.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jan 17, 2017)

My "go to" drink used to be a vodka and tonic with lime, but I stopped drinking hard liquor several years ago after coming to realization that it was slowly killing me, hurting my relationship and my ability to perform at a high level at work. Today, I tend towards wine (red blends primarily) or occasionally a glass of Chardonnay.


----------

